# Simply_Michael STFU and Workout log



## Simply_Michael (Jul 4, 2011)

BOOM BOOM POW ... DECLARE MY INDEPENDANCE TODAY 

recap of where i have been .
Car wreck, rehab , still sober, losing apt, lost major job that had insurance, luckly i had outback steak house (just double hours working there). I am now 30 days away from moving to columbus ohio. Gayer city (short north area), Soberity 5 months, i have social circle there (3 friends already there to be my support group, have established AA people already , and will be doing a new start and dating different and this move really is all about being debt free. With my apt in ky i am downsizing and moving in to a room for 350 a month will live there 6 months to a year and then will save money and be debt free and able to buy a newer car. Soberity is wonderful im able to think clearer and plan out stuff . but on to my future . 

*Measurable goals* 
bodyfat - estimate 20 ish . i can send a pic if someone wants to guess. but all we have in ky is electronic meters 

Height 5'6
Weight 155
thigh 20.5 (all in inches )
calf 14
bicep 13.75
hip 37
waist 35.5
chest 39.5
shoulders (all around your body) 47

wanna have 6 pack someday 

*Powercleans - 5x5 (just the clean)*
55 pounds 

*Squats 3x8* 
105 pounds 

*Single-leg leg-press 3x12 each leg*
left - only sleigh (75 pounds)
right- only sleigh (75 pounds)

*Olympic bar corner (shoulder) press 3x8 each side*
bar plus 35 pounds 

*Chins *
bodyweight x5,3,3,2,2

*Lat pulldowns one arm at a time 3x8-12 each side*
10 pounds each arm 

*Post workout cardio* 
Star trac bike 
Miles :4.39
Heart rate : 140 to 144 
Duration: 20 minutes 
Level of resistance : 6 







YouTube Video











My inspiration for new journey . to all those who choose to follow me thank u ! and i hope at some point i inspire u as u have inspired me

quote of my life

Show me a hero and I'll write you a tragedy.
*F. Scott Fitzgerald*


Special thanks to :

Built 
Juggs 

For being there and assisting me !! Your encouragement and suggestions are much appreciated . 

Anyone else please feel free to chime in with suggestions or comment . You all are my new family so feel free so share whatever in this journal . 

Michael


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

Rooting for ya Mikey! Keep strong!


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2011)

And he's IN! Excellent. Let's get you jerked and tan. Okay just jerked; I don't want to encourage tanning.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 4, 2011)

believe me i will . and to trim down cardio at least 4 days a week . woot . 



juggernaut said:


> Rooting for ya Mikey! Keep strong!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 4, 2011)

I have mocca smooth skin anyways . i know jealous !! but definately will follow your suggestions to a T and anyone elses 

thanks for the encouragement 



Built said:


> And he's IN! Excellent. Let's get you jerked and tan. Okay just jerked; I don't want to encourage tanning.


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2011)

I have melanin envy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 7, 2011)

U two are funny ! well to put it nicely as well ..im naturally smooth all over so no shaving anything if i do go contest ! 

*Off the floor deads 5x5*
100 pounds (go up)
*Romanian deads 3x8*
110 pounds  (go up)
*unsupported t-bar rows 3x8 (barbell on floor)*
60 pounds (stay)
*dumbbell rows 3x8 each side*
30 pounds (go up)
*decline close-grip barbell 3x8*
95 pounds (stay)
*dips 3x8, *
bodyweight x 5,3,1
*rope pushdowns 3x8*
35 pounds (go up)

*Post workout cardio *
Treadmill 
speed: 3.5 
Incline: 10 
Duration: 20 minutes 
Miles : 1.15 

questions of the workout
1. For each set do i ramp up in weight  or steady weight like i been doing ?
2. If still sore should i still work out and push thru it  
      ie . was suppose to work out yesterday but too sore so took time to recover more 

hope everyone has a grand day


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

Simply_Michael said:


> questions of the workout
> 1. For each set do i ramp up in weight  or steady weight like i been doing ?
> 2. If still sore should i still work out and push thru it
> ie . was suppose to work out yesterday but too sore so took time to recover more
> ...



I'd do the same weight for each set. No use in finding out after you're injured that you pushed too far, too soon. 

How many days a week are you training with weights?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 7, 2011)

Juggs
Training every other day least 4 x a week


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

Stick with a Monday, Wednesday, Friday and the rest days can be cardio. Nice even balance.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 7, 2011)

Juggs
Thanks and done! Off days how much cardio u recommend


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

Start with 30. See if you drop a pound or two a week. But, make sure your diet intact.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 12, 2011)

*WO 3*
*Powercleans  5x5*
 85 pounds (stay)
*barbell bench (flat ) 5x5*
95 pounds (go up)
*dumbbell bench (Flat) 3x8*
35 pounds (up a tad)
*squats 3x12*
85 pounds (up a tad)
*good mornings 3x8*
45 pounds (go up)
*Alternate dumbbell curls 5x5*
30 pounds 
*Superset : (done 3 times )*
*Incline Dumbbell Curl 8 reps *
15 pounds 
*Close Grip Pulldown Lat Cable 12 reps *
40 pounds 
*calves on leg press, one leg at a time  4x8 *
Only the sleighed . 75 pounds 

*Post cardio *
Duration : 15 min
Treadmill -  incline 10 , speed 3.5 

Nice workout . I know im spending a tad more time in recovery but this is first week back since injuries so trying to ramp it all up so no injuries .  hope every one is well !


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 20, 2011)

*Powercleans - 5x5 (just the clean)*
85 pounds (up a tad )

*Squats 3x8* 
115 pounds (up)

*Single-leg leg-press 3x12 each leg*
left - only sleigh plus 5 pounds (80 pounds)
right- only sleigh plus 5 pounds  (80 pounds)

*Olympic bar corner (shoulder) press 3x8 each side*
bar plus 55 pounds 

*Chins *
bodyweight x5,4,3,2,2 

*Lat pulldowns one arm at a time 3x8-12 each side*
20 pounds each arm 


training going well but will make sure def 3 weight training days in . Its the last two weeks of my move to columbus ohio so things are def out of order. I had to make emergency trip up there and then i gotta go to bowling green ky end of next week for a week but will still try to make it to the gym . I also will log my cardio . I havent but then figured i don't wanna not be held accountable . so will log those . 

Hope everyone is doing well !


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there anything to do in Kentucky aside from marrying your sister


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 20, 2011)

just ur mother in law and then people look at u funny . and its not like we are clowns that we amuze them ...not like funny ha ha . 



juggernaut said:


> Is there anything to do in Kentucky aside from marrying your sister


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2011)

simply_michael said:


> just ur mother in law and then people look at u funny . And its not like we are clowns that we amuze them ...not like funny ha ha .



lol


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 29, 2011)

sorry gang . scattered with the move and everything . Tomorrow last day on the job and also move day . Yesterdays work out as follows :

*Off the floor deads 5x5
*125 pounds (go up)
*Romanian deads 3x8*
145 pounds (stay)
*unsupported t-bar rows 3x8 (barbell on floor)*
75 pounds (go up)
*dumbbell rows 3x8 each side*
35 pounds (go up)
*decline close-grip barbell 3x8*
100 pounds (stay) only could do 2 sets cause had to do them last people on equipment
*dips 3x8, *
bodyweight x 8,3,3
*rope pushdowns 3x8*
50 pounds (go up)

Moving bunch of stuff today (aka my cardio ) and then work out tomorrow morning . Funny but i got a bunch of awesome sauce looks today as i deadlifted the rocker recliner and then hoisted on my back like it was nothing lol .  well back to packing .  Thank God next week is vacation week. so back home with family and will make it into gym for weighted workouts .


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Just read your journal 
Congrats on staying sober.    I quit drinking 1-2011  thank GOD!

Will be checking in!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Simply_Michael said:


> Moving bunch of stuff today (aka my cardio )


 

Sounds like "Built"  cardio.   

Crap, I  better duck now  She's going to get me for that comment!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks for checking in and please do .  i need all the help i can get . i quit drinking feb 1 2011



jagbender said:


> Just read your journal
> Congrats on staying sober. I quit drinking 1-2011 thank GOD!
> 
> Will be checking in!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Good deal!  I used to have the cravings and stuff.  But I have been relieved of that. 

I rarely think about it anymore.  

Too darned focused on exercise and diet   LOL 

Prayes do get answered!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry gang still around . just been with parents and moving on vacation now. real life back monday. new city new gym  new life . but i have done cardio . up to about 15 miles cycle riding while at parents house . i do it in the mornings before everyone gets up  so averaging 5 miles a day . resting today since parents totally off


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 20, 2011)

yes i wrote in detail mostly for built but here is not excuses but reality . btw reading this i quit drinking feb 1st ..here's the story . if just want weights etc without knowing real person then tune in monday . lol cheers . (keep in mind i know zero about cars ..no really zero )

G' dang almost didn't find my log ..so where have i been ..hmm ..well vacation was smashingly well at my parents house . Did just biking up there. Now move to columbus OMG.

Most horrific move ever . Drove up here and as soon as i get up here car dies (i drive a saturn 99 sports coupe series 1 ) . So refresh memory I just got done spending 1000 due to car wreck 3 weeks earlier so cut on moving fund. Now i drive it after battery replaced to columbus and dead when i get out to start it . So i pay roommates some money (not enuf for rent but they understand car wreck. and then while at parents house put new tires on car and it also died there and thought it was fixed ) Anyhow Day 1 in columbus car dead ..Day 3 in columbus roommates cause garage is filled with just junk and not cleaned they park in the driveway both take up whole driveway so i can't park behind . So i park on curb well in Ohio i parked against flow of traffic so a neighbor calls and reports my car no ticket nothign there for about 6 hours and car gets towed . Imagin my fustration . oh yeah in mean time my job did not transfer and they keep telling me will call tomorrow etc etc. giving me the brush off . (you can't call for 5 minutes to take care of it . and already waited 3 days ) so car towed no job and last of finances gone . Lovely . Roommates felt bad so they got the car out of impound (260.00 ) gotta pay them back whenever sure sure . So now car back and still dead. Well from Ky so if its broke you fix it mentality kicks in (funny how that happens when u have no money as well .)So to Youtube and google i goto . Long story short it wasn't the starter (even though autozone said starter was bad . took too 2 other stores said was good . But the starter rely in dash as well as nuetral inginition switch . but hey i took off the starter as well and replaced both those parts . car running . Now for a gay guy to know nothing about a car and replace those and even take out the starter i know two things .

1. God is laughing ...gays do make it to heaven 
2. Somewhere dad has a tear in his eye

this was a good lesson first cause i literally as beside myself and didnt drink . did i cry and call mom and of course mom said its a sign move home lol . Leave it to mothers . but also i didnt drink over it and i focused on doing the next best step which is research the problem over the internet all hours of the night. and then just get it done . So i proved i can do it myself and co dependant on no one . 

Oh job issue. Yea that night i called the day 3 and complained to my manager and said listen ur gettin a call from store in columbus pick up or u call them and in 20 seconds all he had to do is say im rehireable and its a transfer . solved just because i made appropiate calls . 

so now car is running and columbus is back on track ...the way it should have been lol 

gym monday lol


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 23, 2011)

*Powercleans - 5x5 (just the clean)*
75 pounds (up)

*Squats 3x8* 
115 pounds (up)

*Single-leg leg-press 3x12 each leg*
left - only sleigh (75 pounds) (up)
right- only sleigh (75 pounds) (up)

*Olympic bar corner (shoulder) press 3x8 each side*
bar plus 60 pounds (stay  shoulder of dislocation Left side was giving way )

*Chins *
bodyweight x5,5,3,2,2

*Lat pulldowns one arm at a time 3x8-12 each side*
25 pounds each arm (up)

*Post workout cardio* 
Treadmill 
Miles :1.50
Heart rate : 146 to 151 
Duration: 30 minutes 
Speed:3.0 
Incline :12


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 2, 2011)

*Monday august 29th *

*Powercleans - 5x5 (just the clean)
*80 pounds (up)

*Squats 3x8* 
125 pounds (up) went deep in squat 

*Single-leg leg-press 3x12 each leg*
left - sleigh plus 5 pounds ( 80 pounds) (up)
right- sleigh plus 5 pounds (80 pounds) (up)

*Olympic bar corner (shoulder) press 3x8 each side*
bar plus 50 pounds (stay shoulder of dislocation Left side was giving way )

*Chins *
bodyweight x5,2,2,0

*Lat pulldowns one arm at a time 3x8-12 each side*
30 pounds each arm (up)

__________________


*August 30th *

*Cardio : treadmill*
35 min session - first 10 min 3.5 speed incline of 12 
rest finished out random speeds no incline

Total miles :2.02


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 2, 2011)

*august 31st*

*Off the floor deads 5x5
*115 pounds (go up)

*Romanian deads 3x8*
120 pounds (up)

*unsupported t-bar rows 3x8 (barbell on floor)*
bar plus 90 pounds (stay)

*dumbbell rows 3x8 each side*
45 pounds (go up)

*decline close-grip barbell 3x8*
85 pounds (go up ) 

*dips 3x8, *
bodyweight x 8,8,3

*rope pushdowns 3x8*
50 pounds (go up)

______________________________

*Sept 1st *

*Cardio: treadmill*
*Incline: zero*
*Duration: 25 minutes *
*Miles : 2 miles *
*_______________________________*

*Sept 2nd*

*Rest Day *

*lower back tad sore so rest day to recoop for next workout *


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 1, 2011)

hey gang ! 8 months soberity here and also able to start the gym back (suffered two dislocation shoulders in one week so been out of commission ) . so what did i do ...glad u asked !! 

*Barbell Complex from Hellz (Descending pyramids (6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1) )*

The workout: 6 sets in descending pyramid with 45 second rest - with 45 pound barbell 

Bent Over Barbell Rows 
Hang Clean 
Front Squat + Push Press 
Jump Squat (Barbell on back) - x6,5,5,3
Good Mornings

*Shoulder rehab Circuit*
*(1 set x15 reps )*
Cable flys
Internal rotation
External rotation
Bicep cable curl with rope
Tricep cable pushdown with rope 
Front cable raise
Side cable raise 
Cable row 

didnt do any cardio as i wanted to puke and didnt wanna over extend . I'm back.

*as always any suggestions for anything let me know . always open to suggestions ...HI JUGGS AND BUILT


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 10, 2011)

reason of absent : car wreck, 2 dislocation of shoulder in one week, rehab and then caught bronchatis ... but im back 

10-10-2011 Monday 

workout 1: chest and shoulders

incline barbell:
65 pounds x12 reps
85 pounds x10 reps 
90 pounds x9 reps (go up in weight)
90 pounds x4 reps
85 pounds x3 reps 
65 pounds x8 reps

flat DB press:
30p x12
35p x10
40p x5 (go up in weight)
40p x4
35p x7 
35p x7

cable flye
10p x12
15p x8
20p x2 (stay) - just from weakness of dislocation really felt it work
20p x2
10p x11

seated dumbbell press 
15p x12
20p x10
25p x4 (go up)
25p x3
15p x12

standing lateral raises
5p x12
10p x4 (go up - very tight and needs to be monitored but good burn)
10p x8 
5p x10

lifefitness machine dips (do to can't do dips regular for now )
50p x12
70p x10
90p x9 (go up )
90p x7
70p x 12

cable rope pushdown
10p x12 (really could feel in shoulder will go slow monitor )
20p x12
30p x6 (go up)
30p x6
20p x16 

post work out cardio 
type: treadmill
incline:12
speed: 3.5 
duration: 30 minutes 
heart rate : 140-145


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 11, 2011)

workout 2 

pullups 
Bodyweight x7, x4, x3, x2 (shoulder on left side giving out but heck its still something )

bent Barbell rows
65 pounds x 12 reps
75p x8 
80p x5
80p x4
70p x8
65p x7 (go up)

reverse grip pulldown
55px12
70p x14
85p x7
100p x3
100p x2
70p x11   (go up)

seated close grip cable row
70p x12
85p x6
100p x3
100p x4
70p x10 (go up)

deadlifts
95p x12
115p x7
125p x6
125p x6
95p x11  (go up)

standing dumbbell curls
15p x12
20p x12
25p x5
25p x5
15p x10  (go up)

post workout cardio 

Treadmill 
30 minutes
3.0 speed
12 incline 
heart rate 135 to 140
1.50 distance


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 11, 2011)

anyone reading still at least say HI lol feeling lone soilder ..juggs ..built??


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Quiet down bruh. I'm trying to sleep!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 12, 2011)

Get out of your mom's bed and join the real world. I was taught go into the room and pick the biggest guy and topple him .cause even if u can't beat him he will respect u for F ing with him ... 



question : on no cardio days how long should i do cardio with the current schedule. I was thinking maybe jogging 45 minutes? or what would the Gawd's suggest i do ?



juggernaut said:


> Quiet down bruh. I'm trying to sleep!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 12, 2011)

Cardio day
 treadmill 0 incline 25 minutes two miles
 heart rate 150 to 160


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Simply_Michael said:


> Get out of your mom's bed and join the real world. I was taught go into the room and pick the biggest guy and topple him .cause even if u can't beat him he will respect u for F ing with him ...
> 
> 
> 
> question : on no cardio days how long should i do cardio with the current schedule. I was thinking maybe jogging 45 minutes? or what would the Gawd's suggest i do ?



I'm not the biggest guy in my family. I only stand 6'2". 
As for cardio only days, best thing to do is that, or if your knees or shin splints react harshly, walk on a good incline, at least 30 minutes or more.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep been reading.. you could write a book about your move....... 

Oh yeah that's right you did.   But at least you warned me LOL. 
Glad to hear you are working again and now a certified auto mechanic too! 

LOLZ!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 13, 2011)

Squats 
95 pounds x12
115p x10
135p x5 
135p x6 
95p x9  (go up )

Lifefitness leg extention (has weight for each leg)
Both L and Right legs: 
25p x17 
35p x 12 
45p x 9 
55p x6
45p x 9
25p x18  (go up)

Precor prone leg curl
45p x22 
55p x 8
60p x 2
60p x4
40p x15 (go up)

Hoist seated leg curl 
79p x20
97p x12
115p x 7
133p x3
133p x 4
79p x 20 

Short workout today or least felt like it ..am i hitting legs hard enuf ?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 14, 2011)

workout 1: chest and shoulders

incline barbell:
85 pounds x12 reps
105 pounds x7 reps 
115 pounds x4 reps 
115 pounds x2 reps
85 pounds x6 reps 

flat DB press:
30p x12
40p x10
45p x4 
45p x4
30p x10

cable flye
15p x12
20p x8
25p x3 
25p x2
15p x11

seated dumbbell press 
15p x12
20p x10
27.5p x4 
27.5p x2
15p x11

standing lateral raises
5p x12
10p x6
5p x15
5p x10

lifefitness machine dips (do to can't do dips regular for now )
90p x12
110p x9
120p x5
120p x3
70p x 12

cable rope pushdown
20p x12 
30p x9
40p x2 
40p x1
20p x12

post work out cardio 
type: treadmill
incline:12
speed: 3.0 
duration: 30 minutes 
heart rate : 133-135


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2011)

backlog 

pullups 
Bodyweight x6, x4, x2, x2 

bent Barbell rows
65 pounds x 12 reps
75p x10
85p x6
85p x5
70p x6 (go up)

reverse grip pulldown
85px12
100p x7
120p x2
120p x2
85p x7

seated close grip cable row
85p x12
100p x5
120p x2
85p x7

deadlifts
115p x12
135p x10
155p x4
155p x2 (go up)

standing dumbbell curls
25p x12
30p x6
35p x4
35p x2
25p x5
25p x5
15p x10 (go up) 
__________


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2011)

backlog 

Squats 
135 pounds x12
140p x10
160p x5 
185p x2 
165p x5 (stay )

Lifefitness leg extention (has weight for each leg)
Both L and Right legs: 
25p x12 
35p x 10 
45p x 9
55p x9
65p x4
65p x2 
50p x10

Precor prone leg curl
40p x12 
55p x10
70p x8
85p x2

Hoist seated leg curl 
115p x15
133p x6
152p x3
152p x3
133p x 4
115p x14 

almost to today


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2011)

todays work out 

Incline 
95p x10 
115p x2
120p x2 
120p x1 
95p x5 (stay)

flat dumbbell press 
40p x12
45p x10
50p x4
50p x3
40p x3

cable flys
15p x12
20p x10
25p x2
15x12

seated dumbbell press 
25p x12
30p x8
35p x3
25p x6

standing lat raise
5p x12
10p x10 
15p x6
15p x4
5p x12

dips (weights on each side )L and R 
70p x12
80p x6 
90p x 5
spent lol 

cable pushdowns 
35p x12
42.5p x8
50p x2
50p x2 
35p x8


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

pullups 
Bodyweight x6, x5, x2, x2

bent Barbell rows
70 pounds x 12 reps
80p x8 
90p x4
90p x3

reverse grip pulldown
90px12
100p x10
120p x3
120p x2
90p x5

seated close grip cable row
90p x12
100p x9
120p x5
140p x3
90p x11 

deadlifts
135p x12
145p x8
165p x3
165p x1

standing dumbbell curls
20p x12
25p x10
30p x5
35p x5
40p x2 

post cardio . 1 mile first 10 minutes 12 incline then 3.5 speed and then zero incline speed 6.

really tough workout made some good goals but also could feel shoulder gettin weak so will go up slower with caution . but all in all great


those who have reached under 10 percent bodyfat or near it . what is hte secret and i kow canada did zero cardio but what are tips u can give me . i really wanna mmake this goal of 10 percent and see my bad azzness


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

reaching <10% body fat is 75% diet.  
Not that I will EVER see that  LOL


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

guess i better be doing some reading .... 


to builts log i go ... and others 


anyone got any links or books they recommend?

thing is i do eat super clean . just chicken tuna and cottage cheese fat free and greek yogurt with honey and steel oats after work out..but not sure if i eat enuf and a protein shake as well .



jagbender said:


> reaching <10% body fat is 75% diet.
> Not that I will EVER see that LOL


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 29, 2011)

10-22-2011 back log 

Leg workout
Squats - ass to ground deep !
135 pounds x20, x10, x10, x10

Immediately followed

Front squats- ass to ground deep!
95 pounds x10, x10, x6, x5, x5, 8


Did variety because I just wasn't feeling it so I mixed it up 
__________________


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 29, 2011)

10/24/2011 workout 

#1: AM fasted cardio 

45 minutes 
10 min 3.0 speed and 12 incline on treadmill 
10 min 5.0 speed with zero incline on treadmill 

did this cycle 4x for the 45 minutes . heart rate 150 ish 


#2: PM workout - Weights and post cardio 

incline barbell:
95 pounds x10 reps
115 pounds x4 reps 
125 pounds x3 reps 
135 pounds x2 reps
95 pounds x6 reps 

flat DB press:
45p x12
55p x10
60p x2 
45p x7

cable flye
20p x12
20p x 7 
20p x 3

seated dumbbell press 
30p x12
35p x6
45p x1 (shoulder acting up)

standing lateral raises
10p x12
15p x4
10p x10

lifefitness machine dips (do to can't do dips regular for now )
65p x7
75p x3 (done shoulder wasnt feeling it )

cable rope pushdown
40p x12
50p x3
40p x7 

post work out cardio 
type: treadmill
duration: 20 mins ... 1.20 miles 
10 min ..3.5 speed at 12 incline 
10 min .. 5.0 speed at 0 incline


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 29, 2011)

10-25-2011

treadmill 
Duration: 45 minutes 
10 min at 12 incline and 3.5 speed 
then alternated between 5.0 speed and walking due to shin splints but did 3 miles ..

Not working out tonight due to fact that shoulder was put thru it yesterday and i would rather play safe than injuried . so gonna wait a day 

hi everyone !!! 
__________________


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 29, 2011)

10/26/2011 wed workout 
first number is in pounds x reps 
Pullups 
bodyweight x7, x5,x3,x3 

Bent over rows dumbells 
40 pounds x12, x10 

Shoulder was really flaring up . Might have slept on it wrong or something decided to play safe than sorry 

Reverse grip pulldowns 
70 pounds x12,85x10,100x6,120x2

Seated close grip cable rows 
85 pounds x8, 85x10, 100x5

Deadlifts (dumbbells due to shoulder )
20 pounds x12, 25x10, 30x10

Standing dumbbell curls 
20 poundsx 10, 25x6, 30 x4 

interesting to say the least felt like totally Vagilocks but heck its better than nothing . Finishing week off very hard to get late night cardio in due to working a bunch (6 days this week) but will do my best . switching it up to . will be doing weights in AM and post cardio ..then will do best to do cardio at night . Just cause i know the weights will burn more calories than cardio will so wanna get those in . Also will be keeping eye on shoulder issues


----------

